# snuffly/snotty baby!



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi 

For the past week Toby has been quite snuffly and snotty particularly at night.  I took him to doctors to make sure wasn't ill and he seemed fine and so prob just newborn mucus??
The problem is it is keeping Toby awake at night as he wakes up coughing/spluttering/snorting shortly after dropping off to sleep as as if mucus if running down his throat.  Very tired at the moment as not getting much sleep between feeds!!

Have tried tilting cot end but hasn't made any difference.  On one particularly bad night, i put him in bouncy chair (which reclines fairly flat) and this definitely helped a bit.

Have you got any recommendations and do you think o.k for him to sleep in chair whilst he is so snotty.  Do you know when this is likely to get any better??

Thanks
Kel
x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kelly

Have a read of:

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/health/commoncold/

jxx

*UNCONFIRMED LINK*


----------

